# planted 15



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm trying to post a picture kinda hard from my phone


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh that looks really cool! 

I tried banana plant a few years ago and had zero growth. Does it seem to grow or do anything for you? I was thinking of buying some.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2014)

nawilson89 said:


> Oh that looks really cool!
> 
> I tried banana plant a few years ago and had zero growth. Does it seem to grow or do anything for you? I was thinking of buying some.


 The banana plant is very interesting, I've had a number of them and sometimes they can grow like crazy, however some can just randomly die.


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

Milkshake said:


> The banana plant is very interesting, I've had a number of them and sometimes they can grow like crazy, however some can just randomly die.


Do you plant it? Or float it?


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Banana plants just sit on the substrate. As the roots grow you can buru it just a little below so the root is partially in the substrate. I bought one a month about and it is grown so much in that time...


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

erinbirdsong said:


> Banana plants just sit on the substrate. As the roots grow you can buru it just a little below so the root is partially in the substrate. I bought one a month about and it is grown so much in that time...


Ah. Is it possible you could post a pic of it? I'm definitely interested of picking one up this weekend.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2014)

nawilson89 said:


> erinbirdsong said:
> 
> 
> > Banana plants just sit on the substrate. As the roots grow you can buru it just a little below so the root is partially in the substrate. I bought one a month about and it is grown so much in that time...
> ...


 Eh there not that cool, however I do hope you're very experienced in plant keeping because these are kinda on the delicate side. Hope you have co2 too. Good luck


----------

